# Best CPU cooler for i7 4790k



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Feb 27, 2015)

I have the following configuration:
i7 4790k
Gigabyte GA Z97 D3H
Kingston HyperX 1866MHz 8GB
Cooler Master G650M
MSI GTX 970 OC Edition
Cooler Master K380
Kingston 120GB SSD
2x2TB HDDs

I need suggestions to buy a CPU cooler,one that can withstand overclocking.I have a budget of Rs4000..How About CM hyper 212 EVO,CM Seidon 120 V Plus or Corsair H60?Does liquid coolers offer good cooling for overclocking than the heatsinks one?
Also tell the ones that can fit in my cabinet.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 27, 2015)

I am not sure about the case's clearence, but I would take a look at these two if I were you. NH-U12S should be a good choice. 

Buy Online Noctua NH-U12S 120mm CPU Cooler in India
Buy Online Noctua NH-U14S 140mm CPU Cooler in India

PS: Just call and ask prime if they have it with them first. Or else we're just back to square one.


----------



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hmm..noctua's 120mm one seems good i think...would it be available offline?Need to find this one in Nehru Place,Delhi.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 28, 2015)

Cooler Master Hyper 212X @ 2.9k


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't think its available in Delhi. The importer is Prime ABGB.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2015)

Go with CM Seidon 120V Plus @ 4.5k as it is the best mid-range cooler for overclocking an i5...


----------



## wsdatarecovery (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks For Your Support , Nice Answer Given By You. Once Again Thanx.


----------

